# New 125 gallon tank



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am finally getting a 125 gallon tank and I would like some information regarding the background.....

I have all african cichlids and I'd like to have a blue background. If I paint the back, what kind of paint do I use? If I can avoid painting the tank, what can I use? Paper, etc.

Can I paint the filter intakes? If so, what kind of paint?


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

Lots of people use krylon fusion. I'm not sure if it comes in blue. I like the plastic bg's from ocean visions, they come in blue or black.


----------



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Link?


----------



## doghair (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a window tint guy come by the house and put blackout tint on the back for $50.00. Looks perfect, no calcium creep so far and can be removed quite easily if I want to later.

I'm not sure if you can get this tint in blue but wanted to offer an alternative to paint.


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

stick on the blue backround w/ vegetable oil, then smooth it out w/ a flat plastic scraper.


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.aquariumguys.com/oceanvisions9.html

This is the link to the blue bg, but I'm sure they have they have the black one too.


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

I didn't want the permanance of Paint.

I just bought the Black background for my 125g from Aquarium Guys. It went on really easy.

Just wet the glass & smooth it on with a credit card. It peels off easily too.


----------



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Link for the Aquarium Guys?


----------



## DEREK21 (Dec 21, 2006)

it's in the post above. go to that site & search for backgrounds.


----------

